# 2 Wcg clients running???



## Papahyooie (Aug 8, 2009)

I have finally witnessed what seems to be blue screening my rig. It has been pissing me off because i'll be away and come back and it will have been down for hours, obviously severely hurting my numbers. Windows update just installed an update (one that doesnt have to restart the computer and about a minute afterward (not sure if window update has anything to do with it really) another WCG client popped up in the tray, then a few seconds later, crash and burn. I powered back up and installed a language pack, and it sat for quite a while (hence i dont know if update has anything to do with it) before it happened again. Before it blue screened I had a chance to open the wcg client and it said (unable to connect to core) or soemthing of the like.  Either windows update is triggering it, or perhaps its just random, im not sure. But a second client is popping up and killing my windoze. 

Windows vista home premium x64 btw

Any ideas? This was supposed to be a crunching and folding rig mainly, and so far it has put up nearly zilch in two weeks. I'd really like to get it up and running right.


----------



## Flyordie (Aug 8, 2009)

certain work units do NOT like x64..  I had the same issues that you are having. Solved mine by not accepting the "Aids" work units.
--
Also, to be sure it wasn't the OC I have.. I backed down to stock timings...  still BSOD'd..
Then I decided to return to the old settings and start restricting the WU's.. since it would crash with BOINC but not F@H.  First thing I dropped was WCG.. still BSOD'd.. and during that BSOD I tweaked timings and bumped FSB to 243Mhz and upon restart I restarted WCG and dropped the AIDs WU's.  No crash. YAY... and I even gained 42Mhz out of it. ;-)


----------



## Papahyooie (Aug 8, 2009)

Hm. I dont have any of the aids work units running atm. I'll disable them tho. Any others we know of that dont like x64? Im tempted to go back to x86... this 64 bit crap has been nothing but trouble on my desktop. I bought my lappy with x64 preinstalled though and absolutely no issues. Wonder what up.


----------



## Flyordie (Aug 8, 2009)

Haven't a clue... everything on 64bit is working AMAZINGLY for me.. Hope you figure it out soon though.. Its just a few major companies have been holding 64 bit development back because they didn't want to invest the time... now consumers are demanding it and the companies who make the hardware.. can't answer the call with a quality product. (Creative + DanielK disaster for example)... Anyway.. good luck.  Hope my situation was the same as yours and it fixes it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 8, 2009)

I have two x64 machines (XP and Server 2003) that have never BSOD'd/errored on WCG (they have never been overclocked as well). 

x64 is harder on processors so it is harder to hold an overclock but, it really has no impact beyond that in regards to WCG.


----------



## hat (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm running XP 64bit and never had any problems. Overclocked 300MHz *and* undervolted to 1.30 from 1.325. I do know that there will be 1 process for each work unit being crunched if that's what you mean? For example I have 2 because I have a dual core processor (2 threads). i7 users should have 8 because they have 8 threads, or 4 if they disabled HT.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 8, 2009)

Heh, I was going to take a screenshot of WCG running with 8 tasks processing only to discover WCG wasn't running. 

I wonder if it returned any work yesterday...


But yes, my computer (Core i7 920) and my server (2 x Xeon 5310) have 8 tasks running each.  What really sucks is that, despite being x64 machines, all 16 tasks are 32-bit.


----------



## hat (Aug 8, 2009)

Welcome to now. Most everything is still 32-bit.


----------



## Papahyooie (Aug 8, 2009)

Yes i know there will be more than one thread running. (only 2 for me  ) But i mean there are actually 2 instances of the wcg program running. 

I want an i7 so bad... if anyone wants to trade my e8500 and mobo plus cash for an i7 and mobo let me know


----------

